# "Good" Resale Value - BMW 3-Series



## DGS49 (Sep 22, 2019)

The subject line reflects the conventional wisdom about BMW's.  The bigger models depreciate a lot, but the resale value of the 3-series is pretty good.

Well...

30 months ago, my wife purchased - with my encouragement - a "certified used" 2017 BMW 330GT X-drive sedan.  Without getting into serious high-performance models, this is about the nicest 3-series sedan they offer.  It is a 4-door hatch, with the wheelbase and body stretched by 5 inches or so to increase rear seat legroom, and it's a great car.

The car was a current model year car in April of 2017, it had 5,000 miles on it, and the "Certified" warranty was actually much better than the new car warranty would have been.  It runs to 75,000 miles vs 50k miles for new.

Sticker price on the car was $56k and we paid $46k.  We put $16 thousand down and financed $30,000 over 60 months, at zero percent APR (which is why we didn't just buy it outright).

Now, 30 months later, the trade-in value is about $22,500, according to various sources.  So it has depreciated almost $24 thousand dollars in 30 months.

Had we chosen to get a new 2017 Honda Accord EX-L for $30k, we would now have a car worth about $21,500.  For all practical purposes, the two cars are about the same.  The BMW's hatch gives us a little more utility, but not enough to make a difference, practically speaking.

Do the math.

Of course, there is no quantifying the joy of driving a BMW.  But I don't think we will ever buy a "premium" car again.  It is pointless.


----------



## gipper (Sep 22, 2019)

The more you pay for a car, the more depreciation you will incur. 

I have owned 3 Audi’s. I bought them when they were 7-10 years old, but all where well cared for and original owner cars. All were great cars, but cost me a fraction of what they sold for new.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2019)

It looks like the only way around depreciation on high end cars is getting into collector cars, but then you are really shelling out the big bucks.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 22, 2019)

Cars go from Point A to Point B.  They don't do much besides.  I have as a utility car a 2006 Honda Accord that just hit 32,000.  Bought new.  Needs a bath but otherwise looks like a new car.  The dealer keeps trying to buy it back.

The other car in the garage comes out only on sunny weekends.  It disturbs the environmentalists.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 22, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> It looks like the only way around depreciation on high end cars is getting into collector cars, but then you are really shelling out the big bucks.



The nice thing about old cars is you can work on them yourself.

The annoying thing is finding the parts.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the only way around depreciation on high end cars is getting into collector cars, but then you are really shelling out the big bucks.
> ...


If you have that skill, that is. Car batteries and headlights is about as far as I go .


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Sep 22, 2019)

Everything surrounding BMWs have been a mystery to me. 
-Price
-Reliability
-Cost
-Depreciation
-Owners

Why?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 22, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



I have an old Chilton manual for the beast.  Shows you how to fix everything.

Something really major, I'll hire someone.


----------



## Tax Man (Sep 22, 2019)

I find that the BMW is a useless car. Same for most of the imports. If you want to go road racing I take my 94 Thunderbird. Cost 20,000 and is still in great condition. As for parts they are easy to get.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 23, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Everything surrounding BMWs have been a mystery to me.
> -Price
> -Reliability
> -Cost
> ...


They USED to be anvil-solid cars with superb reliability.  Not anymore.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Sep 26, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the only way around depreciation on high end cars is getting into collector cars, but then you are really shelling out the big bucks.
> ...



Junk yards are wondrous places.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Everything surrounding BMWs have been a mystery to me.
> -Price
> -Reliability
> -Cost
> ...



I haven't owned one in a very long time, but they used to be superb handling and driving cars with good power and a smooth engine.  I am sure they are still nice, but all of your list above and their entry price makes them not worth it to me anymore.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 27, 2019)

The BMW is an outstanding car in every way, although the former description of 3-Series sedans - "...handles like it's on rails..." no longer applies.  It is luxurious, powerful, comfortable, packed with features, safe, great in all weather conditions including snow, and very economical (35mpg actual highway).  With the CPO warranty, we won't have to fix anything but brakes (a sore point with me) for the first 75 thousand miles.

I'm not saying that the initial purchase decision was wrong, only that the amount of depreciation on this car is terrible, even though, on a percentage basis it doesn't sound bad.  And when I go over 50,000 miles I assume the value will drop badly, as "the market" knows that once a Beemer is off warranty it is likely to become a money pit.  And the little-mentioned problem with a high-end car like this is unless you trade it on another high-end car, you will get royally screwed by the dealer.  Can you imagine what a Chevy dealer would give me for a 5-year-old Beemer, trading on a new Blazer?  Nothing.

My wife and I have a major disconnect when it comes to buying cars.  I never buy new and she never buys used.  I can't stand the initial depreciation and she can't stand the thought of "buying someone else's problems."

My daily driver is a '15 VW Diesel sportwagen, and my toy is an '07 MB 550SL (not counting the '04 Goldwing).  Never had a problem with any of them.  I spent less on the three of them combined that we spent on the Beemer.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 27, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Everything surrounding BMWs have been a mystery to me.
> ...



There is nothing manufactured today that is "anvil-solid."

1. Live in a State with a rock-solid lemon law
2. Lease


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 27, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> The subject line reflects the conventional wisdom about BMW's.  The bigger models depreciate a lot, but the resale value of the 3-series is pretty good.
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...



You should have leased her a 7 series.

1. VERY happy wife.
2. You'd be far ahead on money.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 27, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Or just put your money in a pile and burn it.  Leasing is car rental for the fiscally stupid.

Someone else has already eaten most of the depreciation on my next car...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 27, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The subject line reflects the conventional wisdom about BMW's.  The bigger models depreciate a lot, but the resale value of the 3-series is pretty good.
> ...



How do you post this shit with a straight face?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 27, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Buying a Fiat wouldn't be a smart idea unless you have lots of money for repairs.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 27, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



A 30 month lease would have been far less in cost with the same outcome.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 27, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Sit down, kid, the adults are talking.  When you actually get your license, you might be able to get a nice car.  You're on your own learning to drive a standard shift, though.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 27, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



No, a 30-month lease would mean he didn't have a car in 31 months.  Do you even read the shit you post?!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2019)

The best car is a well maintained paid for car.  When the hideous Volvo died (to my everlasting delight), I decided I wanted a compact SUV. I looked at the luxury versions (i.e. Lexus) and lower priced ones (Honda, Toyota, Hyundai and Subaru).  The Subaru Forrester won hands down.  I bought one for half the price of a similar Lexus - and paid it off quickly.  It's a fabulous vehicle.  I'll never waste my money on a luxury brand.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Sep 27, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


*F*ix
*I*t
*A*gain
*T*ony


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Sep 27, 2019)

boedicca said:


> The Subaru Forrester won hands down


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The Subaru Forrester won hands down
> ...



I doubt anyone here is interested in photos of you, bub.  But congrats on your transgendering. What are your new pronouns?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Sep 27, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



What Are the Top 10 Cars for Lesbians?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...




Logic challenged much?

Some potheads like cheeseburgers.
You like cheeseburgers.
Therefore, you are a pothead.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Sep 27, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Hey mellow out...stereotypes are funny...roll with it. Besides...we bat for the same team...'fist bump'


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Ah, then you must be a MerBy.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Sep 27, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I could be...I would totally rock that fin.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 27, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



So you think buying a Fiat/MOPAR is a good idea? Let me know how that works out for you.......The computer, which you WILL change is 4K.


----------



## westwall (Sep 28, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> The subject line reflects the conventional wisdom about BMW's.  The bigger models depreciate a lot, but the resale value of the 3-series is pretty good.
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...








The secret is to hold on to them for a couple of decades!  Then they appreciate like mad provided you kept them in good shape!


----------



## westwall (Sep 28, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> I find that the BMW is a useless car. Same for most of the imports. If you want to go road racing I take my 94 Thunderbird. Cost 20,000 and is still in great condition. As for parts they are easy to get.







That's because you have never had the pleasure of driving a high quality sports sedan.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 28, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Actually, no, it is $403. Do you EVER actually have any FACTS, or do you just post random shit?

I have owned several, no issues.  My stepfather's 300 has ~85K, he put 200,000+ miles on two Concordes.  My Magnum went 90K with no more than a set of brakes.


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 24, 2021)

I have driven mostly MOPARS throughout my adult life (not at the moment), and I've never had any significant issues.  I've had four with turbo's and no problem with any of them.

But then I don't keep them for long.  When the odometer gets over 75k miles or so I'm tired of them and move on.


----------



## Tax Man (Jul 24, 2021)

westwall said:


> That's because you have never had the pleasure of driving a high quality sports sedan.


I have driven just about every make of vehicle sold in America. BMW is short for Basic Marin Wheels. They are small and cramped and have zero acceleration.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 24, 2021)

Are you baked?


----------



## westwall (Jul 24, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I have driven just about every make of vehicle sold in America. BMW is short for Basic Marin Wheels. They are small and cramped and have zero acceleration.




Ummm, I was talking about real cars, not your battery powered go cart.


----------



## westwall (Jul 24, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you baked?





No, just a liar.


----------

